

Ask YC:  Will I be be notified about unsuccessful application? - khurrams

HI
I applied for YC , however i haven't heard back from YC yet. Will YC inform to unsuccessful candidates, or if i dont hear from YC i should consider myself not-selected.
======
pg
We'll email everyone on Oct 29.

~~~
khurrams
Thanks ! I have my fingers corssed :)

